# Steam einloggen geht nicht



## Blue-Hawaii (22. Oktober 2013)

Schreib zwar jetzt nen 2. Thread weil ich den Sammelthread übersehen habe und da ich den anderen nicht weiss ob ich ihn verschieben kann...naja
Also ich kann mich über meinen MainPC nicht einloggen,habe es geschafft im Browser und das nur nach verifizierung.Das komische daran ist dass mein Acc auf dem PC meines Bruders ganz normal geht.Ist vllt mein Steam out of date?War ne Zeitlang nicht mehr online.Reinstallieren oder was meint ihr?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Oktober 2013)

Was heißt denn bei dir "geht nicht"

Bekommst du irgendeine Meldung oder sonstiges?!


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort,sieht aus es wurde gelöst,habs komplett neu installiert,nun muss ich die Spiele neu initialisieren lassen.
Mit dem neuen clienten musste ich die Maschine wieder verifizieren,nun bin ich eingeloggt.
Ich bekam ständig die Meldung : Steam Fehler, Kein Zugriff auf Steam Netzwerk.Es besteht ein Problem mit der Internet Verbindung oder mit dem Steam Netzwerk!!


----------



## jamie (22. Oktober 2013)

Nur btw.: du musst die Spiele aber nicht neu runterladen sondern kannst dir Ordner einfach in den neuen Steam-Ordner reinziehen.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (22. Oktober 2013)

Der Ordner wurde nicht gewechselt,das heisst wohl die Spiele sind deinstalliert worden...hab Metro Last light gestartet und es wird komplett wieder runtergeladen . Musste wohl iwie die Ordner erst kopieren und dann deinstallieren.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Oktober 2013)

Das alte ich Schneide den steamapps Ordner aus Steam aus, funktioniert seit der Umstellung nicht mehr.
Steam geht jetzt strikt nach Protokoll des installers ist dieser nicht da wird neu heruntergeladen.


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das alte ich Schneide den steamapps Ordner aus Steam aus, funktioniert seit der Umstellung nicht mehr.
> Steam geht jetzt strikt nach Protokoll des installers ist dieser nicht da wird neu heruntergeladen.


 
Seit wann das denn? Das muss relativ neu sein, oder?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Oktober 2013)

Etwa nen Jahr her seit der Umstellung und neuer Komprimierung der Spiele.
Steam Back up funktioniert aber gut. in deutsch Sicherung des Spiels


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

Das glaube ich dir nicht. Habe ja selber noch vor wenigen Wochen Spiele rüberkopiert


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. November 2013)

Sicher.... als ich vor nen paar Monaten die Steam Bibliothek kopiert habe . Hat Steam nur download gemacht anstatt den steamapps Ordner zu prüfen.
Die Download logs sind woanders
im Übrigen dsl 16k das merkt man wnen ein spiel geprüft wird (2-5 minuten ) oder gedownloaded wird. min 1 Stunde


----------

